# Tchaikovsky's "The Queen of Spades "



## sokol-horus

I want to hear some of these recordings of Tchaikovsky's opera.
Can I have them somewhere to download (at least some)? "

Many thanks in advance!  

26.12.1952, live, Orchestra & Chorus Maggio Musicale Fiorentino (Florence) - A. Rodzinsky, D. Poleri, S. Jurinac, G. Pederzini, E. Bastianini, M. Petri, R. Courses

2.02.1961, live, Teatro alla Scala, N. Sanzogno - A. Annaloro, L. Gencer, M. Radev, S. Bruscantini, I. Vinco, A. Lazzarini, F. Cova, E. Martelli

14. 15.12.1966, live performance in La Fenice, Belgrade National Opera, D. Miladinovic - L. Bodurov, M. Stojanovic, M. Miladinovich, N. Mitic, B. Kalef

15. 15.12.1966, live, Metropolitan Opera, T. Schippers - J. McCracken, T. Stratas, J. Madeira W. Walker, R. Elias

1971, television film DVD (Video), Boston Symphony Orchestra, P. H. Adler - V. Khanzadian, E. Mandac, J. Tourel, J. Reardon

25.11.1977, live, New Theatre, Cardiff, Welsh National Chorale, Welsh Philharmonia Orchestra, A. Hose - A. Cathcart, J. Barstow, M. Guy, R. Smythe, H. Newman, P. Price

25.04.1981, live, Teatro Colón, Buenos Aires, M. Janowski - M. Svetlev, L. Andrew, M. Mödl, L. Miller, N. Smochevski, G. Alperyn

Nov, 1982, live, War Memorial Opera House, San Francisco Opera, D. Agler - M. Svetlev, T. Zylis-Gara, R. Resnik, S. Dickson, T. Krause, S. Kuittmeye

11 or 14.10.1983, live, DVD (Video), Academy of Music, Philadelphia, Opera Company of Philadelphia, W. Nelsson - V. Popov, S. Evstatieva, R. Crespin, L. Miller, A. Monk, C. Tsiurtsa

29.05.1999, live, Wiener Staatsoper, S. Ozawa - P. Domingo, G. Gorchakova, R. Gorr, D. Hvorostovsky, S. Leiferkus, S. Serdar

25.09.2000, live, The New Theatre, Cardiff, Welsh National Opera, W. Jurowski - V. Tarastchenko, S. Chilcott, S. Gorton, G. Magee, R. Hayward, E. Selway

4.09.2001, Opera, V. Gergiev - P. Domingo, K. Goracheva, E. Obraztsova, V. Chernov, S. Leiferkus, S. Poretzky

50. 18.05.2001, live, Covent Garden, B. Haitink - V. Galusin, K. Mattila, J. Barstow, I. Hvorov, N. Putilin, V. Vizin

51. 2001, extraits, Lithuanian National Opera and Ballet Theatre Chorus, Lithuanian Radio and Television Orchestra, L. Balciunas - V. Kurnickas, S. Stonyté, I. Linaburgyte, V. Juozapaitis, D. Stumbras


2.06.2002, live, Washington Opera, H. Fricke - P. Domingo, G. Gorchakova, E. Obraztsova, R. Gilfry, S. Leiferkus

29.03.2003, live, Grand Théâtre de Genève, M. Letonja - V. Lutsiuk, T. Anisimova, H. Dernesch, D. Roth, W. Drabowicz, V. Kutzarova

Feb., 2003, live, DVD (Video), Gran Teatro del Liceo, K. Petrenko - G. Sadè, S. Kringleborn, E. Obraztsova, M. Eiche, N. Putilin, M. Domashenko

23.05.2004, live, Muziekcentrum Vredenburg, Utrecht, Groot Omroepkoor Chorus, Netherlands Radio Symphony Orchestra, N. Alexeyev - V. Tarastchenko, G. Gorchakova, A. Andriesen, V. Moroz, N. de Vries, A. Kiknadze

2004, live, Metropolitan Opera, V. Gergiev - P. Domingo, K. Dalayman, F. Palmer, V. Chernov, N. Putilin


May, 2009, live, Teatro Regio di Torino, G. Noseda - M. Aksyonov, S. Vassileva, A. Silja, D. Jenis, V. Vaneyev, J. Gertseva


----------



## Delicious Manager

I do hope you're not asking anyone to upload files of those recordings. You know that is piracy, don't you? Both the uploader and you, the downloader, would be committing an illegal act. None of those recordings is more than 48 years old - and it needs to be at least 50 years old before it falls into the public domain.

Good choice of opera, though - probably Tchaikovsky's best (stronger than _Eugene Onegin_ in my opinion).


----------



## sokol-horus

*Delicious Manager*, 
Thank you for your reply.
I will also be glad of information, where records can be purchased.


----------



## Delicious Manager

If you are after a great performance rather than superlative modern sounds, then I would suggest the Bolshoi Theatre recording conducted by Alexander Melik-Peshayev. It is in mono, but is as fine a performance as this opera has ever received. For a modern recording, go for the Kirov (Mariinsky) recording under Valery Gergiev. Both are available for MP3 download from Amazon (which is where I would always advise people to start their classical music searches).


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Pikovaya dama*

Just buy it! maybe used if you are broke....I agree. no piracy!!!!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

http://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-P...=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1290545674&sr=1-2

listen to it...

Sorry about Gergiev...

Martin Pitchon


----------



## myaskovsky2002

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/product.asp?sku=42620&genreid=&genresubid=

Martin


----------

